# Why did you choose your avatar to be that



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay I was just viewing others peoples post and got caught up on some peoples avatar. it made me wonder why did they pick this to represent them on here and what it means to them. So there's the question, why did you pick that image to be your avatar and what does it mean or represent to you?


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

Guess i could lead off, I picked this to represent me because I am highly interested in the brain and the nervous system and plan on becoming a neurologist. So to me this represents my curiosity in this field and the multi-colors that are not to flashy to represent my personality. My personality being mixed at times with always a hidden meaning, with bright ideals that I keep hidden and never share. Dull on the edges but bright and beautiful on the inside.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Because I like ponies and I like cereal guy.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

It was the only one already formatted to 200 by 200 pixels on my hard disc  sorry


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

When I saw it- I knew it had to be my avatar. It was a bit different when I first saw it- the colors were muted, and I didn't like that... But I remember dreaming of a place that looked very similar, so I felt connected to it. Also, it looks awesome XD


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I like being outdoors and this stately/majestic/stupid photo of me brings to my mind all that is awesome about the outdoors; being away from electricity, concrete, work and people. It's as if I am above all of the tedium of daily life, both figuratively and literally. This is a state of mind that I like to cultivate as often as possible. Thus, my avatar reflects my desire to transcend that which brings me down.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

It's a photo of myself, and I am being myself in it.


----------



## Pakaa (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a photo of myself, and I am being myself in it.


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

I like horses and hawks both (they are my totem animals), and I also like high fantasy. Pegasus seemed like a good combination of all those (opposed to hippogriffs, that always look funny to me). I chose this picture in particular because it was pretty and graceful looking; I'm pretty picky about animal art.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't think too much about these things... I just let an image talk to me.

I'm drawn to horses.. and water. This picture has a certain quality about it, I can't quite pin point.


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

Krishna and Jesus are pretty cool figures. I bumped unto this avatar by accident and thought it represents my view of humanity well: community, enlightenment, friendship even in difference (cultural, religious, racial).


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

susurration said:


> I don't think too much about these things... I just let an image talk to me.


What she said.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

Vriska is my favorite character in Homestuck, and I like her character design, so I've been using fanart of her for my avatars for a while now.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Pakaa said:


> It's a photo of myself, and I am being myself in it.


You're cute! Is that natural or a perm?


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Jazzanova said:


> What she said.


There's something about trees i'm drawn to as well.


----------



## Pakaa (Jul 6, 2011)

Fizz said:


> You're cute! Is that natural or a perm?


Thank you, it's 100% natural, good genes, you know. 

You are kinda... ehm... cute too, being yourself.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought it was funny.

I always thinka ll my avatars are funny. Because in all of my Avatars I see something hilarious that no one else notice.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

I just think it looks awesome.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Because some times my mind goes RAAAAAH *flailflailflailflail*


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I wanted something to match my username (my original avatar didn't). And it's sparkly! *runs around in glee*


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I like presidents, and I like JFK, and I like doing art projects. I've done a lot of art projects with historical themes in them. My first adult art projects were always portraits of historical figures. Sometimes I even envision myself on a world stage, wondering what my legacy in life will be,and I need to write a book about. So,the avatar achieves much of who I am as a person.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

I picked the image because it's me. What it represents is me.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

Doctor Who is cool. And The Doctor is an ENTP. And a 7w6.

(If you disagree, start a thread or something. Let's not derail this one.)


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Because, er, I like the film. And I like Ewan Mc Gregor.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

I mainly play Medic in TF2. I prefer to play BLU

Medic also translates to a lot of other things in my life. I am pretty much always support. Most of what I do well is making other people do better.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

I wanted to be more authentic so I changed it to a picture I took while hiking.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pendragon said:


> Doctor Who is cool. And The Doctor is an ENTP. And a 7w6.
> 
> (If you disagree, start a thread or something. Let's not derail this one.)


 How about Near?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

darude11 said:


> How about Near?


Playing Death Note mafia over in the Game Forum - we all changed our avatars roud:


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

I picked the avatar because I love lips being represented in an artistic and creative way. I'm also a very vocal and expressive person who has a creative/artistic streak, so I think it represents me quite well. The colors remind me of winter so it also represents that as well for me.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

...Because it's me. Why would I hide behind an avatar?


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Doopliss ithe coolest underrated video game character of all time. I like the way he looks-a ghost who looks like someone pretending to be a ghost, and the party hat and bow tie are kinda cheeky which i like!


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I thought it was interesting, kind of unique.


----------



## TAHTGUY (Jun 19, 2011)

I just want to feel tough on the internet, come at me bro.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Because it is a picture I like. And it reminds me of sitting on my patio (my favorite place to be) where a cactus blooms with these flowers every spring.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Because she's a pretty awesome anime character.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

My avatar points to whatever I type. It's supposed to mean.. I am what I say, not what a picture from the internet might imply.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

The nuclear mushroom cloud represents the explosion of negative thoughts in my mind.
The lonesome man represents what people see when they look at me.
The dark and gritty atmosphere of the picture represents my overall mood.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

It's the melancholy in me, manifested into a picture.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Because it made me laugh very hard.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

Detached, distant and unknown. Plus it's a fucking great drawing.


----------

